# Kennt einer einen Vorbereitungslehrgang  in Bochum?



## Hobbyangler 1972 (3. September 2008)

Hallo , ich bin erst seit kurzen hier , und suche einen vorbereitungslehrgang der nicht 0815 abläuft ( also hier Bücher , hier fragen und geh lernen). Sondern wo einem die Ruten der Prüfung gezeigt und erklärt werden und einem die kenntnisse zum angeln vermittelt werden.Schön wäre wenn einer dort schon den Lehrgang mitgemacht hat und natürlich auch die Prüfung bestanden hat.
Bin auf eure erfahrungen gespannt!|bigeyes
MFG Fred


----------

